# A little Non Tortoise Plant Help Wanted.



## Turtulas-Len (Jul 21, 2020)

Someone left these plants out front sometime today and I'm not sure what they are and do they like full or partial sun, shade, filtered light or what. I know the pictures aren't the best but we getting some much needed rain.


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 21, 2020)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Someone left these plants out front sometime today and I'm not sure what they are and do they like full or partial sun, shade, filtered light or what.



You have a plant fairy that leaves you plants?? ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 21, 2020)

It looks like some large, frilly Echeveria and some other succulents. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 22, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> You have a plant fairy that leaves you plants?? ?



Wish I had one. Lol


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jul 22, 2020)

Here's some better pics to show all plants in the pots.


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 22, 2020)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Here's some better pics to show all plants in the pots.
> View attachment 300824
> View attachment 300825
> View attachment 300826
> View attachment 300827


Those are gorgeous ?


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jul 22, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> It looks like some large, frilly Echeveria and some other succulents. Absolutely beautiful.


I looked echeveria up and bright light is recommended so I'm going to set them where they get some morning sun. Thank You.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 22, 2020)

Turtulas-Len said:


> I looked echeveria up and bright light is recommended so I'm going to set them where they get some morning sun. Thank You.


You're quite welcome. I don't know what cultivar it is, but it's a gorgeous echeveria.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Oct 7, 2020)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Here's some better pics to show all plants in the pots.
> View attachment 300824
> View attachment 300825
> View attachment 300826
> View attachment 300827


Oh lordy!!! I can't find a String of Pearls anywhere, and look right here a bunch!!!


----------



## JenC (Oct 7, 2020)

Succulents! Lots of sun...cover or move if it freezes where you live. It will turn to mush.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Oct 7, 2020)

JenC said:


> Succulents! Lots of sun...cover or move if it freezes where you live. It will turn to mush.


Hey hi, where you been?


----------



## JenC (Oct 7, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> Hey hi, where you been?


Here, just not posting much.
Gotta get back in the swing.....
Here’s a pic of a neat cactus I have...
Pretty funky!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Oct 7, 2020)

JenC said:


> Here, just not posting much.
> Gotta get back in the swing.....
> Here’s a pic of a neat cactus I have...
> Pretty funky!


You are kidding! This is what I brought back from Calif

and this is my repurposed toaster


----------



## JenC (Oct 7, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> You are kidding! This is what I brought back from Calif
> View attachment 308329
> and this is my repurposed toaster
> View attachment 308330


The Old Man ??


----------



## wellington (Oct 7, 2020)

Man, I don't get anything dropped off out of the blue. 
Some find tortoise, others cats, now great looking cool plants. 
My neighborhood sucks??


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Oct 7, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> Oh lordy!!! I can't find a String of Pearls anywhere, and look right here a bunch!!!


A couple people after seeing the pearls took some cuttings to start new plants. One lady said she found a pearl plant at a nursery but it cost $70. These plants come from the Amish community in Southern Maryland and they are good at growing a variety of different plants.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Oct 7, 2020)

JenC said:


> Succulents! Lots of sun...cover or move if it freezes where you live. It will turn to mush.


I gave them away a while ago, just haven't moved them yet. Also have a pop corn plant that I need to find a home for before it gets cold.


----------



## Srmcclure (Oct 7, 2020)

Turtulas-Len said:


> I gave them away a while ago, just haven't moved them yet. Also have a pop corn plant that I need to find a home for before it gets cold.


Pop corn plant...???


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Oct 7, 2020)

JenC said:


> Here, just not posting much.
> Gotta get back in the swing.....
> Here’s a pic of a neat cactus I have...
> Pretty funky!


Nice plant, is it grafted or natural ?


----------



## Srmcclure (Oct 7, 2020)

Do you guys know what this one is? It was gifted to me and the flowers open and close


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Oct 7, 2020)

That is some variety of a portulaca.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Oct 8, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> Pop corn plant...???


This is what it looks like. If you run your hand down a stem of leaves your hand smells like pop corn. The blooms are supposed to look like popped corn. This one hasn't bloomed so don't know for sure.


----------



## JenC (Oct 8, 2020)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Nice plant, is it grafted or natural ?


Au natural. I don’t know why the top part is really bulbous. Hopefully scorpions don’t explode out of it ?


----------



## Srmcclure (Oct 8, 2020)

Turtulas-Len said:


> This is what it looks like. If you run your hand down a stem of leaves your hand smells like pop corn. The blooms are supposed to look like popped corn. This one hasn't bloomed so don't know for sure.


Oh thats super cool!!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Oct 8, 2020)

JenC said:


> Au natural. I don’t know why the top part is really bulbous. Hopefully scorpions don’t explode out of it ?


The top of your's is big like that because it's growing good and I imagine the whole plant will be bigger around.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 8, 2020)

Turtulas-Len said:


> This is what it looks like. If you run your hand down a stem of leaves your hand smells like pop corn. The blooms are supposed to look like popped corn. This one hasn't bloomed so don't know for sure.
> 
> View attachment 308386


It looks like a Mimosa or like a Sensitive tree.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 8, 2020)

JenC said:


> Au natural. I don’t know why the top part is really bulbous. Hopefully scorpions don’t explode out of it ?


That's just because the bottom part was grown in low light, then moved into brighter light for the top part.


----------



## zovick (Oct 8, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> View attachment 308363
> 
> Do you guys know what this one is? It was gifted to me and the flowers open and close


Not sure, but it looks like it might be some type of purslane or in that family maybe?


----------



## Srmcclure (Oct 8, 2020)

zovick said:


> Not sure, but it looks like it might be some type of purslane or in that family maybe?


Oh ok! Its really pretty either way lol ? you guys are all just way better with plants than I am lol


----------



## zovick (Oct 8, 2020)

Mrs.Jennifer said:


> That is some variety of a portulaca.


Yes, I agree. Portulaca is the Latin genus name of purslane.


----------

